# I always heard transportation was easy



## Transpo_Girl (Nov 8, 2007)

OMG that was not an easy afternoon discipline to take.

I had always heard that transpo was the more straightforward exam to take out of the rest of the civil disciplines but I think that was most certainly some bad information...

:bawling:


----------



## Polysloman (Nov 8, 2007)

Transpo_Girl said:


> OMG that was not an easy afternoon discipline to take.
> I had always heard that transpo was the more straightforward exam to take out of the rest of the civil disciplines but I think that was most certainly some bad information...
> 
> :bawling:


I heard "X " thought this test was easy so you should be fine....

Some smart P.E. from my college told me before the exam: The Trans. depth was so easy he can teach a monkey how to pass it; I'd be crazy not to select it.

By listening to him I wasted close to 10 precious min reading the Trans depth

After the exam I told him NOT... (and the Louis Black quote)


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 8, 2007)

I passed Transpo, and I've been told that I am very gorilla like. Does that count?

........

.........I'll be right back............... gotta go get a banana


----------



## Jennifer Price (Nov 8, 2007)

Transpo_Girl said:


> OMG that was not an easy afternoon discipline to take.
> I had always heard that transpo was the more straightforward exam to take out of the rest of the civil disciplines but I think that was most certainly some bad information...
> 
> :bawling:


I agree with you. Because I do not work in any of the 5 choice disciplines for the PM portion, I picked transportation b/c I was told it was the easiest to pass. And after the morning, I was thinking, this thing is cake. By the end of the afternoon portion, I was semi-comatose and drooling.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Transpo_Girl said:


> I had always heard that transpo was the more straightforward exam to take out of the rest of the civil disciplines but I think that was most certainly some bad information...


When someone gives you a 'blanket' statement like Transpo is the easiest without elaborating why - that usually will end up being either taken the wrong way or bad advice.

Hope for the best  December will come before you know it.



Polysloman said:


> After the exam I told him NOT... (and the Louis Black quote)


Louis Black rocks !!!! :bananalama:



jenevans said:


> By the end of the afternoon portion, I was semi-comatose and drooling.


I don't think it matters what discipline you chose for the afternoon - after eight hours of practically ANY exam you are going to be comatose. I know I was completely out of it when I took the exam my last time and it was my B-Day. :sniff:

There is only one person that I know of that went through this exam unscathed ... He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named h34r: Therefore, your reaction is COMPLETELY normal. 

JR


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Nov 8, 2007)

I did not study Transportation enough for the morning exam..... I took WR in the PM. Some of the questions about Transportation just looked foreign to me. I can only imagine what the afternoon looked like! :whipping:


----------



## jartgo (Nov 8, 2007)

Transpo_Girl said:


> OMG that was not an easy afternoon discipline to take.
> I had always heard that transpo was the more straightforward exam to take out of the rest of the civil disciplines but I think that was most certainly some bad information...
> 
> :bawling:



I've heard that for years. I took WR because it was logical for me based on my experience. But I know several of my friends that are in the water resources field that are taking the transportation exam in April, just becaue they've heard it was the easiest. Of course the DOT in our state puts on a review course, so maybe that has something to do with them thinking it's easier, but I can't imagine that to be the case. The response I hear is always, "you could teach a monkey to calculate horizontal and vertical curves" My response lately has been, "you could teach a monkey to solve any of the problems on the PE exam...the whole thing is a micro scale problem solving excercise." I know several people who never went to school for engineering, whose experience has been marginal at best, but were able to convince the board to give them a seat, study practice problems for several months, and pass the test.

My problem is I don't have the discipline or motivation to do problems for several months after working all day. I hope I passed!


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 8, 2007)

I would bet that the Transpo afternoon is now probably one of the most difficult. Turns out they've discovered MANY new ways to test you for that module.

Honestly, That was the 4th time for me taking that test, and I've found that the Transportation afternoon exam has gotten tougher each time. I think this was the toughest yet....so much so that I felt like I may have gotten around 35 correct in the morning, and I'm STILL not completely sure I passed this test.

If you pass this test, you've EARNED the title of Professional Engineer!!! I don't care which module you take.


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Nov 8, 2007)

jartgo said:


> .
> My problem is I don't have the discipline or motivation to do problems for several months after working all day. I hope I passed!



Amen! :holyness:


----------



## HERO (Nov 9, 2007)

oh come on....don't beat yourself up. You studied hard and you did your best. I'm sure you did great. Have a little faith.


----------



## Transpo_Girl (Nov 9, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> I passed Transpo, and I've been told that I am very gorilla like. Does that count?
> ........
> 
> .........I'll be right back............... gotta go get a banana



eewww


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 9, 2007)

Who the hell said Transpo is easy?I would like him or her to say it in my face.From that to get a pile drive from me will take 1 second.


----------



## ALBin517 (Nov 9, 2007)

Transpo_Girl said:


> OMG that was not an easy afternoon discipline to take.
> I had always heard that transpo was the more straightforward exam to take out of the rest of the civil disciplines but I think that was most certainly some bad information...
> 
> :bawling:



I think half the battle in passing the Transpo PM was gathering the references and learning where everything is located. I feel I passed the April exam primarily because of the months of work leading up to the exam. All I remember from the exam day is: find the right equation, find the right table, solve, repeat.

I mean, I don't know if I'd have passed my second choice - water resources. Going in with just 2 or 3 references and relying more on on-the-clock resourcefulness would have been a different test entirely. Not that I don't fancy myself as a resourceful person but it would have been different.


----------



## csb (Nov 9, 2007)

I have to echo what everyone has said...I work for a DOT but I have never done anything design related. I work for the Aeronautics division now. However, it helped when I was gathering materials that I worked here and that I was taking the Transpo. I felt great about the morning, but that could be ignorance is bliss. The afternoon was no so peppy. Each day I get more nervous about getting that fail notice....

At least we survived the first try?


----------



## jartgo (Nov 9, 2007)

NCcarguy said:


> If you pass this test, you've EARNED the title of Professional Engineer!!! I don't care which module you take.


I disagree. Not to take anything away from the test. The test is hard. I hope I passed. After taking it though, I just don't think success on the test requires an engineer.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 9, 2007)

jartgo said:


> I disagree. Not to take anything away from the test. The test is hard. I hope I passed. After taking it though, I just don't think success on the test requires an engineer.


I disagree with your "disagree". You can say that success on the test does not requires to be an engineer but, how many non engineers pass the test each year?

I do not know the stat for that. If it is 10% of the candidates taking the test then I would say you are right.


----------



## IlPadrino (Nov 10, 2007)

BringItOn said:


> I disagree with your "disagree". You can say that success on the test does not requires to be an engineer but, how many non engineers pass the test each year?
> I do not know the stat for that. If it is 10% of the candidates taking the test then I would say you are right.


Uh-oh... who said a flat cat can't get flatter? But I can't resist...

Passing the exam is just ONE of the requirements for registration as a PE. It may be the hardest requirement for most, but some people struggle with the application and finding enough references to document experience (the other major requirement for registration as a PE).

I am certain non-engineer graduates can pass the test if they prepare hard enough (it ain't rocket science!), but they still need the ABET accredited degree and/or experience. I'd also be willing to bet large amounts of beer that I could take *ANY* recent engineering graduate (any discipline!) from an ABET accredited school (say... RPI for example), tutor them for three months (assuming they remain dedicated), and watch them pass the Civil PE exam.

State boards need to carefully consider experience. I also think they need to remain restrictive on what they consider an Engineering discipline. (No software engineers for me!)


----------



## traffic (Nov 10, 2007)

Polysloman said:


> I heard "X " thought this test was easy so you should be fine....
> 
> Some smart P.E. from my college told me before the exam: The Trans. depth was so easy he can teach a monkey how to pass it; I'd be crazy not to select it.
> 
> ...



I passed transpo too!! He better not get to close to me, I'll throw some monkey poo at him!!!!


----------



## cement (Nov 10, 2007)

Transpo_Girl said:


> OMG that was not an easy afternoon discipline to take.
> I had always heard that transpo was the more straightforward exam to take out of the rest of the civil disciplines but I think that was most certainly some bad information...
> 
> :bawling:


I would not say it was easy, but I did a TON of geometry problems to prep and finally got my brain on track. some bananas are good to keep your potassium levels up. I like the banana chips so the proctor doesn't slip on the peel.


----------



## jartgo (Nov 10, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> Uh-oh... who said a flat cat can't get flatter? But I can't resist...
> Passing the exam is just ONE of the requirements for registration as a PE. It may be the hardest requirement for most, but some people struggle with the application and finding enough references to document experience (the other major requirement for registration as a PE).
> 
> I am certain non-engineer graduates can pass the test if they prepare hard enough (it ain't rocket science!), but they still need the ABET accredited degree and/or experience. I'd also be willing to bet large amounts of beer that I could take *ANY* recent engineering graduate (any discipline!) from an ABET accredited school (say... RPI for example), tutor them for three months (assuming they remain dedicated), and watch them pass the Civil PE exam.
> ...


My point exactly.


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 10, 2007)

Then, if any trained monkey can pass the damn test why do so many people fail?Someone pleaszzzz splain that to me like I am 7.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

I am not one to drop links from 'the other board', but this is just TOO choice not to post.

A person of great reknown has weighed in with his comments on the subject matter of this thread .... TMckeon's Words of Wisdom on Transpo

There you have it ... engineering guru, engineer forum moderator/webmaster, engineer proprietor, and now subject matter expert. :screwloose: And he has the nerve to scoff at ANYONE on this board. Words fail me ...

JR


----------



## eric08 (Nov 11, 2007)

jregieng said:


> I am not one to drop links from 'the other board', but this is just TOO choice not to post.
> A person of great reknown has weighed in with his comments on the subject matter of this thread .... TMckeon's Words of Wisdom on Transpo
> 
> There you have it ... engineering guru, engineer forum moderator/webmaster, engineer proprietor, and now subject matter expert. :screwloose: And he has the nerve to scoff at ANYONE on this board. Words fail me ...
> ...


[SIZE=14pt]It must be nice to be as smart as that guy! If only I were so lucky![/SIZE]


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 11, 2007)

OXYMORON. TMC and words of wisdom can't go in same sentence.

Also, isn't he the guy that said storm water modeling was the "Hardest thing in civil eng"? or something like that.

Take that for what its worth.

He obviously has no clue on what's on the Transpo test. Anyone that plans on taking it with just the CERM and six-minute solutions is setting themselves up for a bad day.

the AASHTO green book, MUTCD, HCM, and Roadside Design Guide are MUST HAVE's for that test.


----------



## Vishal (Nov 11, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> OXYMORON. TMC and words of wisdom can't go in same sentence.
> Also, isn't he the guy that said storm water modeling was the "Hardest thing in civil eng"? or something like that.
> 
> Take that for what its worth.
> ...


+1 on this.. i have heard that transp crap for sometime now.. it baffles me how on this earth can someone think that? transportation is way more than curves, LOS and red,yellow, green lights!!!


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 11, 2007)

jregieng said:


> I am not one to drop links from 'the other board', but this is just TOO choice not to post.
> A person of great reknown has weighed in with his comments on the subject matter of this thread .... TMckeon's Words of Wisdom on Transpo
> 
> There you have it ... engineering guru, engineer forum moderator/webmaster, engineer proprietor, and now subject matter expert. :screwloose: And he has the nerve to scoff at ANYONE on this board. Words fail me ...
> ...


What the [email protected]#$?Who the hell this guy thinks he is?Now I am sure.He must be on drugs or some kind of psycho treatment.


----------



## jartgo (Nov 11, 2007)

jregieng said:


> I am not one to drop links from 'the other board', but this is just TOO choice not to post.
> A person of great reknown has weighed in with his comments on the subject matter of this thread .... TMckeon's Words of Wisdom on Transpo
> 
> There you have it ... engineering guru, engineer forum moderator/webmaster, engineer proprietor, and now subject matter expert. :screwloose: And he has the nerve to scoff at ANYONE on this board. Words fail me ...
> ...


That's funny, looks like the folks on the other board responded appropriately.


----------



## Transpo_Girl (Nov 13, 2007)

whats up with all the bannana references? private joke or something?


----------



## bridge_guy (Nov 14, 2007)

I was told the same thing, I work in Bridge Design and like many of my coworkers in the past, I took the afternoon depth of Transportation (yes I know it doesn’t make sense), but they said it was easy, but I didn’t pass the first time I took it, there are always going to be some questions/problems you will have no clue as to where to find them, unless you practice it everyday. The format seems to always change and you can do hundreds of problems to prepare, but you really need to be familiar with all the references, mainly where to look and not waste valuable time flipping through pages and looking in Indexes, so IMO its not as easy as I thought it was, if you have no design background Water resources would be the best depth to take.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 14, 2007)

Transpo_Girl said:


> whats up with all the bannana references? private joke or something?


Yeah, its so easy a monkey can do it.....

bananas....

get it?


----------



## linag (Nov 19, 2007)

Transpo_Girl said:


> OMG that was not an easy afternoon discipline to take.
> I had always heard that transpo was the more straightforward exam to take out of the rest of the civil disciplines but I think that was most certainly some bad information...
> 
> :bawling:


I think different people have different thought, maybe I am a money who can't eat its banana. :deadhorse:


----------



## slade9 (Nov 19, 2007)

Was studying for October, but moved to April. I was flip flopping between WR and Transpo. Having ZERO environmental background, and some transpo, the setup for PM transpo just seems to be thge best route (I'm looking for some advice here from the folks that just took the exam). The WR questions on the PM transpo look to be of the mannings/hydrology form, which I deal with at work frequently. I have procured the HCM, AASHTO, MUTCD, ect. I have however, seen sample problems that will really bust the 6minutes simply because of the constant flipping through the HCM.

Anywho, I am still considering the PM transpo in April, unless I find compelling evidence during my studies to go back to WR.


----------



## PE-ness (Nov 19, 2007)

linag said:


> maybe I am a money who can't eat its banana. :deadhorse:


So am I, but that doesn't stop me from trying!

:eyebrows:


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 19, 2007)

slade9 said:


> Anywho, I am still considering the PM transpo in April, unless I find compelling evidence during my studies to go back to WR.


I'm glad I don't have to make this decision anymore, but with the WR being combined with Enviro, that would give me alot of motive to move towards Transpo. (thats just my opinion)


----------



## roadmonkey (Nov 20, 2007)

I am a tranportation engineer, and I took the transportation PM module. I studied a lot of different material so I felt pretty prepared.

However, they threw in enough differences on the exam that I was unsure of questions. It was difficult for the fact that they can ask so many questions that are not part the typical design process for a road, I ran into a few questions I have never even heard of.

Hopefully, I passed and that will prove once and for all even a monkey can pass the transportation PM.


----------



## tymr (Sep 17, 2008)

Transpo_Girl said:


> OMG that was not an easy afternoon discipline to take.
> I had always heard that transpo was the more straightforward exam to take out of the rest of the civil disciplines but I think that was most certainly some bad information...
> 
> :bawling:



Yeah, I made that mistake too...twice. My background was in Construction with some WR. Since the Construction Module hadn't been created yet, I figured transportation would be the one to take. Yeah right, all my design experience was in water. Trying to learn new code was a pain. I'll stick with what I know, thank you very much.


----------

